# Mesquite off cuts



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Here's what I do with my mesquite off cuts and rejects.















Makes for some yummy steaks!

Jim :wave:


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

That's a fact!


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

That's what I do with off cuts as well, haha. A great use for them


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm game! When's dinner?? WOW now that's how you mix my two favorite things, but this is just a new way for me to enjoy them  Thanks for sharing Jim.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

sooo yummy ! ! !


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Yes!!!!!


----------

